# Biker chicks



## Andy (Dec 1, 2010)

[video] Bicycle skill. [VIDEO]  [/MEDIA]


----------



## Yuray (Dec 2, 2010)

Absolutley fantastic. This end result are the fruits of failure after failure, tempered by determination, to succeed, and that they have done. Hard work, focused, not deterred. This is not two biker chicks. It is a testament to achievement through diligence, and goal orientation, where failure is not acceptable. Their embrace at the end is of a nature that few are familiar with. Teamwork, a common goal, and success through perseverance, and a focus on the seemingly impossible. Fantastic.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 2, 2010)

Or it could be considered a classic case of two young women having way too much time on their hands.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 2, 2010)

This is good by European standards.  But for North American audiences, they could have also performed some close-up magic tricks while they were on the bikes


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 2, 2010)

Or whipped up some crepes with fresh strawberries and whipped cream.


----------



## Yuray (Dec 2, 2010)

After reviewing the video again, I see plenty of opportunities for North American trickery. Why couldn't they just levitate periodically, and let the bikes continue on their own? Then we could watch it later on Mythbusters!


----------

